# The small oscillation 4-cylinder steam engine



## galglg (Apr 17, 2013)

[imghttp://3f.images22.51img1.com/6000/chunfuli/f2499f931f56bce8ccd3dc02a2d0af31.jpg[/img]
[imghttp://3c.images22.51img1.com/6000/chunfuli/c2a97efe82d1fe226472899d3efa99b1.jpg[/img]
[imghttp://38.images22.51img1.com/6000/chunfuli/85785111fd7e3113c5402af6da331c4f.jpg[/img]


----------



## galglg (Apr 17, 2013)

*



*


----------



## cl350rr (Apr 17, 2013)

That is really a nice looking engine


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow !! Sweet looking engine !! Congrats !!  Now if you read the rules somewhere around here, you are errr, ahhh, uuuhhhmm ... required, inspired, gently asked to post a video of said machine running !! 

Mike


----------



## Train_Fan (Apr 22, 2013)

ChooChooMike said:


> Wow !! Sweet looking engine !! Congrats !!  Now if you read the rules somewhere around here, you are errr, ahhh, uuuhhhmm ... required, inspired, gently asked to post a video of said machine running !!
> 
> Mike


He kinda did! 


galglg said:


>



Nice work! Thm:


----------



## mimoletti (Apr 22, 2013)

Dear galglg,

I would like to know if welding are made at silver or tin.

Thanks Massimo.


----------



## galglg (Apr 23, 2013)

mimoletti said:


> Dear galglg,
> 
> I would like to know if welding are made at silver or tin.
> 
> Thanks Massimo.


 
Massimo. 
It welding are made at tin.
Regards,
Jin


----------



## Wagon173 (Apr 23, 2013)

That's really cool!  Very good looking engine!


----------



## dreeves (Apr 23, 2013)

What a great looking engine.  Is it your design or someone else? Would look forward to add to my build list

Dave


----------



## galglg (Apr 24, 2013)

dreeves said:


> What a great looking engine. Is it your design or someone else? Would look forward to add to my build list
> 
> Dave


 Yes, the engine come from China .


----------



## kadora (Apr 25, 2013)

galglg
This nice engine was built in China or you have plans from China
Tell us more
Kadora


----------



## galglg (Apr 25, 2013)

dreeves said:


> What a great looking engine. Is it your design or someone else? Would look forward to add to my build list
> 
> Dave


 From my design, we finished. Thank you
Regards,
Jin


----------



## galglg (Apr 25, 2013)

kadora said:


> galglg
> This nice engine was built in China or you have plans from China
> Tell us more
> Kadora


 Design and production from China. Thank you
Regards,
Jin


----------



## gabby (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice indeed, are there plans available or model kits?
Gabby


----------

